# Word of the Day:  Obliterate



## Ruthanne (Mar 4, 2022)

*destroy utterly; wipe out.*
*"the memory was so painful that he obliterated it from his mind"
*

*cause to become invisible or indistinct; blot out.*
*"clouds were darkening, obliterating the sun"*


----------



## Ruthanne (Mar 4, 2022)

I would like to obliterate the world of wars and violence as much as possible.


----------



## ohioboy (Mar 4, 2022)

The total obliteration of Mankind rests in the hands of Mankind!


----------



## Pappy (Mar 4, 2022)

I’d like to obliterate a couple of my teeth. Not crazy about going to a oral surgeon.


----------



## Packerjohn (Mar 4, 2022)

I usually never look at these new words but today I have a nice new thought:  

I would like to obliterate Comrade Putin and all his Mafia friends with those Super Yachts and their secret bank accounts hiding the money they stole from the long suffering Russian people.


----------



## JonSR77 (Mar 4, 2022)

My cats' endless demands obliterate any hope of ever having any peace or freedom (but I wubb dem).


----------



## JonSR77 (Mar 4, 2022)

Packerjohn said:


> I usually never look at these new words but today I have a nice new thought:
> 
> I would like to obliterate Comrade Putin and all his Mafia friends with those Super Yachts and their secret bank accounts hiding the money they stole from the long suffering Russian people.


my thoughts exactly.  He wants to be the next Hitler.  He has to be stopped.  But I do think they economic work is going to destroy him.  I think the Western world is going to crash their economy and the oligarchs around him are going to betray him and get rid of him.  May take a few years, but I think it is very possible.


----------



## Bellbird (Mar 4, 2022)

Obliterate, a word Putin lives by, a pity it didn’t apply to him.


----------



## Mizmo (Mar 4, 2022)

She closed the blinds to obliterate the rays of the sun..


----------

